# Critique cantering over 18 in. verticals and xrails.



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey! So I've finally reached the point where I'm cantering over 18 inches and my trainer got some pictures today. I think it went well and I'm going to be showing next weekend. I would like a critique on my form. In one of the pictures the jump I'm going over is a smidge over 2ft and it looks ok but maybe you could tell me what needs improving? I just started cantering them maybe 2 weeks ago so don't be afraid to let loose!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you and your horse are uber cute! 

I think you are jumping a bit ahead of your horse, though. might go better if you have more bend in your knee and hip, so that your butt stays tucked further back OVER your saddle.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree with tinyliny. Your position looks rather forced and forward too. Not uncommon when you are learning and focusing on doing it right.

You look pretty awesome for 2 weeks!

My advice would be relax and breathe, proper position is good but following the horses movement is important. Also, don't brace when you have your release, it looks in several pictures, most noticeably the last I think, like you are pushing down on the horse. If this horse is safe (he looks it!) maybe talk to your instructor about jumping with "no hands" just to not worry about them so, the only reason the hands go forward is to follow the horses movement, it shouldn't effect your position.

Now I don't expect you to ride like this and there are different styles (not to mention the slight height difference lol) but look at her arms:









Now look at yours in that last picture. See how they almost turn to "frog legs" and a V shape?

Not an instructor so not sure how to better explain that but I would talk to your instructor about it next time.

Again, I think you look amazing for 2 weeks, so keep up the good work!


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you! My trainer did mention to me for my hands to be more upwards. I have been trotting cross rails off and on throughout the year but yeah this is my first forray into cantering them. It's so much fun though!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

In the flat picture it looks like you may have a tendency to do the same things as you do while jumping so maybe fix it there?

I know, whole other ball game isn't it


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think you're probably too tense and stiff - perfectly normal when you're starting out - but its making you brace your legs against the stirrups so they stick out and back and sometimes grip with your knees which is making your leg pivot - which is going to weaken your position and send you too far up the horses neck almost over the front of the saddle
Your hands are mostly too close to your body so you end up going off ahead of them
I rather liked this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QPzQidypaI


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Loved that, he's a very good speaker.

Actually watching that lead me to this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUsJpLejrf4

which may have some more advanced concepts but the "position relative to vertical" is very interesting to think about. It's a good way of putting it.

I think a lot of people overjump because we have this image and fear of the flying backwards hanging on by the reins so better to overcompensate then have that. Overjumping is maybe harder to fix.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

good video
I think some of the problem comes from people being too much into the 2 point position before they get to the jump - then instead of even just staying like that they feel the need to push even more forwards and do what Jim Wofford described so wonderfully in an article he wrote least year - 'projectile vomit themselves up the horses neck'


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Perfect. I think that's a big part of it, for sure. But I am speaking moreso for lower levels/pleasure riders/beginners (that's all I'm qualified to really speak for haha). Though obviously the issues will overlap.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try relaxing and allowing your hips to remain in the saddle. Your hips are getting ahead of your heels and it's transferring your weight to the front end of the horse.


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Try relaxing and allowing your hips to remain in the saddle. Your hips are getting ahead of your heels and it's transferring your weight to the front end of the horse.


Thank you for pointing that out. I do have a tendency to be tense just in general but I have been trying very hard to fix it and I'm now riding twice a week so it helps. 
I also should note that it was my first time cantering more than just the one jump at a time. The three jumps were done in a row consecutively. It was definitely exciting though!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you've got a good mount, and a great start. it's all gravy!


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> you've got a good mount, and a great start. it's all gravy!


He tried to be bad today. I went over 4 this time, instead of three. I have serious respect for people who do this all the time. I think the hardest part is in between the jumps lol. My trainer took some pics from today too, so I will see about posting them soon.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Yogiwick said:


> Actually watching that lead me to this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUsJpLejrf4


^one of my favorite videos. I've posted it on this board before. I am a huge Greg Best fan.


----------



## EquineJessie (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm no expert, but maybe try transferring a little bit of your weight further back. Also, maybe push your hands a little more forward and pull your chest a little further back so its a bit more even. I think you look terrific.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like you are a little tense, which is normal when starting out. Breathing will be your best friend!

I love your mount. The first thought that popped into my head was that he was a horse that really took care of his rider. Hope that's true!


----------



## taichihorse (Dec 19, 2014)

Its great to see the enthusiasm in you and your mount 
The first thing I notice is a safety issue. The jumps you are going over have cups (pole holders) on the wings but no poles on them. This is dangerous for the rider and the horse. Always make sure the fence has the cups (pole holders) taken off the wings or has poles on them. Also always make sure the cups are not left on the ground as if a horse stands on one it us usually a long time off lame.
I would work on two things to help you. The first is to try and get you to keep your leg underneath your hip when jumping. In the pictures you are going too far forward, but this could also be because your lower leg is swinging backwards, not necessarily that you are launching yourself too far forward. Try and stick your lower leg (from the knee down), to the horses side. 
The second thing I would work on is keeping a straight line from your elbow to the bit, including the jumping phase. This ensures that you have a contact with your horses mouth continuously throughout the movement.Your trainer might prefer the 'crest release', so you will really have to go with what they say for now. Then when you are proficient you can make up your own mind.
The main thing is to enjoy it, and you sure look like you are doing that,well done!


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for your comments. I haven't rode in a little over a month because I had a pretty bad fall on a horse that I rode for the first time. Dislocated rib, concussion.. it was not good. 
Anyway, I though I would post a video of the course we practiced on a few days before the show that following saturday.





ETA: I had only just learned to canter courses and I think that may have been my 3rd week of doing it, riding between 1-2 times a week.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Let me just say, that horse seems like an absolute sweetie pie. Just the kind of horse I'd like to ride after a long break.


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Keep the knees, shoulders, and head in front of the perpendicular line made by the stirrup leather, and the hips behind it. 
When first starting out, think 'heels down' over the jump. When you take off, push your lower legs forward and heels down. Helps with balance and as you learn, you won't have to think about it as much.


----------

